# Fast/Slow 5wt Question/Discussion



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm relatively inexperienced. 

I've got Rockies trip planned, and am planning to buy a rod. The rod we started our family on was an inexpensive 5wt that really had a noodly action. I'm going to buy another 5wt well in advance of the trip.

I've got a few rods in mind, and will cast before buying, but wast thinking about action and how much easier it is to cast my 8wt TFO BVK.

Yesterday as a test I pulled the 5wt reel and line off that rod and put it on my 8wt, and it was far easier for me to control the loop size and the distance capability was fine.

So, I'm thinking a faster action would on balance be better suited for my casting style.

Am I giving up anything by heading toward a faster rod?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Basically, the speed of a fly rod , i.e. fast, medium, or slow is determined by where the rod bends....fast bend mostly at the tip, medium more towards the middle, and slow bend all the way to the butt section.

A faster rod is less forgiving on the cast and makes a rod load quicker. If casting sink tips and/or large flies, a medium action rod gives more control and it generally works better for roll casting, if you do much of that. Slow rods require smooth acceleration and greater tip control during the cast. 

Having said all that, my personal favorite 5 wt is a TFO TiCRx..a really sweet fast action rod.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

IMHO, an 8 wt in general is easier to cast than a 5 wt. Think about the type of casts you'll be making when you test the 5 wts out. I have found that I cast much shorter distances in fresh than salt and want a rod that loads a little quicker. My 5 wt is a Sage Flight which has been a very good rod for me. My wife has an Orvis Encounter, which is a neat rod for the price. One of my favorite 5 wts is the Orvis Clearwater, a great rod at a good price. As I fish much more salt than fresh, I didn't have any problems talking myself in a new Sage Salt a few months ago but I'd have a hard time justifying a Helios 2 or a Sage One in a 5 wt. 

I almost forgot to mention: The line you use will have an effect on how the rod feels as well. The same rod with a double taper will feel very different that with a weight forward. Try to bring your own rod & line when you try the different rods.

Good luck and let us know what you decide. Also, please tell us how the trip goes for you!


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

You liking your BVK says a lot already. You're more than likely going to be in favor of a faster action rod. 

My first fly rod I bought was a 5wt Sage Approach. Casted it in the parking lot and could cast fairly well with it. I made the call to purchase a TFO Mangrove 8wt shortly after for the salt. Those are considered slow action rods in my opinion. I found an 8wt TiCR at a fly shop in Houston months back for like $125 and casted it and fell in love. I now have an Xi3, NRX and a couple TiCRs...I just like faster action rods I guess.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*fast vs slow*

My current favorite 5wt is a Sage Xi3, by all acounts a very fast rod. But I have 50 years experience and can handle the timing. As Meadowlark stated, fast means flexing at the tip and requires good timing to make a proper cast. Slow means smooth acceleration. Both require good timimg. Between those extremes lays a host of rods. 
To answer your question as to are you giving up something going faster, it depends on your casting skill. An expert caster can get the most from the faster rods. That is why they use them in casting competitions. However for the less skilled a moderate flex will be more forgiving and will allow you to develop the casting technique. Too fast of rod will cause you to hit a wall where you will not get the preformance you expect and you will have difficulties progressing. Because your timing isn't up to the demands of the rod. 
As for rod recommendations, any of the rods listed by the other post are good choices; the TiCr, Flight, Clearwater, Mangrove, all fall in that moderate range. If you can double haul then you may be ready to move up to the higher end, Sage One, Orvis Helios, BVK.
I hope this helps; but as stated many times before what fill best for you is whats best for you.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, all - will keep all of that in mind -


----------



## shesoutdoors (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm taking fly fishing lessons and they have recommended a medium / medium fast!


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Outearly said:


> I'm relatively inexperienced.
> 
> I've got Rockies trip planned, and am planning to buy a rod. The rod we started our family on was an inexpensive 5wt that really had a noodly action. I'm going to buy another 5wt well in advance of the trip.
> 
> ...


 http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ian-orvis-helios2-hardyzenith-loop-optistream


----------

